

Hacker News London meetup, Wednesday 10th July - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/125382282/

======
udp
London is do-able for me (Newcastle), but the problem with evening events like
this is getting back - having to stay in a hotel somewhere on top of the train
journey makes it a pretty expensive trip. A daytime event would be much better
for those of us who have to travel a long distance.

On that note, is there anyone else up in the North East interested in
organizing some kind of meetup here?

~~~
robinduckett
Could share a twin room? I'm in Bristol.

------
Peroni
We also have a discourse page for any feedback/suggestions/general meetup chat
- [http://discourse.hnlondon.com/](http://discourse.hnlondon.com/)

~~~
hcho
The last time I was there, I was not able to make good use of breaks to
network. It was simply too crowded and it felt quite random. Could you create
something like interest points in the room?

~~~
Peroni
Good point. I was contemplating doing exactly that already.

Consider it done.

------
kingofspain
What's this like for total newbies to the meetup thing? Does everybody already
know eachother? Would I be forced to endure some cruel hazing ritual involving
VB6?!

~~~
Peroni
There is always a significant percentage of first timers at each event. The
long term regulars tend to know each other but they are also, generally, the
most active in terms of meeting new folk and introducing themselves.

~~~
kingofspain
All sounds good then! The timing works so this should my first HN meetup. Plus
the booze inflation up north has reached such a point now where I no longer
faint at the price of a pint in London.

~~~
Peroni
You know we provide a mountain of free beer & pizza at the event right? Get in
early though.

------
TomGullen
Awesome event, always very well run and interesting. Highly recommend it if
anyone has the chance to go!

------
dan_b
Yes, I'm in. We'll be the only .Net shop in the room as usual.

~~~
HarveyKandola
We're .NET as well -- safety in numbers?!

~~~
boothead
type safety in numbers :-)

~~~
dan_b
Come say hello, we'll be the only guys in the room in suits.

~~~
boothead
I'm not really a .Net (although I've done some C#) guy but I would kill for a
bit of type safety in the large python code base I work on! Someone pleeeaaase
start a Haskell company in London :-)

------
toyg
By sheer luck, I'm in Maidenhead that week, so "only" 90 mins away by train -
guess I'll give it a go. Should be interesting.

------
watsonc73
Does anyone know if there is or was a HN meetup in Dublin, Ireland? Thanks

~~~
teh_klev
I wasn't aware of any when I lived in Ireland up until earlier this year.
There is a fairly regular Python crowd that get together monthly if that
floats your boat:

[http://www.meetup.com/pythonireland/](http://www.meetup.com/pythonireland/)

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/pythonire...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/pythonireland)

------
Udo
I'll be in the area, looking forward to stopping by!

